# Visa ?????



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

So what do i do when i have visited Cairo and looked for a place to live and found a job ,, i hope , how do i go about getting the correcd visa, as i have heard about people working in Cairo ilegally .....and that is a defiant big no no !!Are there and legal requirements for a visa there ?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

If you find a job here then your employer will deal with your work visa etc.


----------



## Sofia Cooper (May 25, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> If you find a job here then your employer will deal with your work visa etc.


 ahhh thats how is works ....cheers for that


----------



## fmartin (Aug 10, 2010)

*Visiting egypt but not working*



Sofia Cooper said:


> ahhh thats how is works ....cheers for that



If you are visiting Egypt for several months but not working you can get a turist visa for 6 months at el Mogamma (El Tahrir)


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I had secured a teaching job here and just came in on a tourist visa. I will just leave the country one weekend and re-enter on my work visa. I'm sure you can do the same....


----------

